# algae problems



## Cesar Feliz (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi.
I`m new in this kind of things,(aquatic plants).I would like to know if there is some kind of way to know the nutrients that are in failure by the diferents types of algaes??what is the most importante nutrients for the plants??
see you


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Cesar,
Plants need a few different nutrients equally 
Nitrogen (nitrate )(NO3),
Potassium (K),
Phosphate (PO4),
Trace elements + iron (Fe)
The amounts needed if any at all depend on different variables in your tanks.
What type of substrate, What type of lighting, How much fish and invertabrates, there are different methods of dosing ferts as well. But, I beleive they are all equally important in the health of your plants.
As for the algae. Some people say there is a correlation between types of algae and type of nutrient deficciency, As for me I don't know for sure.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Cesar, I picked up this graph somewhere. It gives a starting point in possible causes for the more common algaes we run across:










Hope this helps!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Cesar, a really good reference to keep is: http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/ This lets you identify any algae you get, and gives some tips for how to handle or prevent them.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmmmmm, nice to see all the algae causes in a chart RoseHawke. Its easy on the eyes after all the searching you do when you can't remember what causes one particular kind. 

Thanks for that.


----------



## Cesar Feliz (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

Hello
Thanks for all the help!
Does some one know were to find the explanetion to the best way to manage and input the nutrients to the tanks??
For more information, i have biologic sand, jbl sand fertilization, sera co2 tabs plus and my liquid fertilization is, sera florena! change once in a week 20% of water, ilumination- 2*20w 10h/d, i can introduce mor lightning, but i think the 1st cause for the algae, is the excesse of ight!!!I`m wrong??
thank you


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

What's the volume of your tank?


----------



## Cesar Feliz (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry 
100l


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

You have about 1.5wpg (watts per gallon) which is more towards a low light/low tech type of setup.

I would get the lighting up to around 2wpg, make sure you have *lots* of plants and adequate CO2 injection. Once you have this, then you will need to look at adding macro and micro nutrients. The Sera Florena is only micronutrients, or Fe and trace elements. You'll need to find a source for NO3 and PO4, usually KNO3 and KH2PO4.

Do a search here for the Estimative Index method of fertilization.

If you don't want to go the high light method then you will not need CO2 and can manage without the addition of fertilizers: the Natural method. There is a forum here called El Natural which covers this method.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Cesar Feliz said:


> Hi.
> I`m new in this kind of things,(aquatic plants).I would like to know if there is some kind of way to know the nutrients that are in failure by the diferents types of algaes??what is the most importante nutrients for the plants??
> see you


As with most things in life it's not that simple to determine what causes algae. You could have no deficienies and still get algae if there is too much organic waste in the water. Yes making sure the ferts are available to your plants is certainly a good way to curtail algae. But if you have alot of fish and/or feed too much this will cause algae problems in itself. It's all about creating a balance in light, ferts, fishload, feeding and filtering.


----------

